# Experienced Long Island DIY'ers...I need help



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

SO after taking forever to get all my equipment together, I think Im finally ready to install everything, except I have 2 problems. One is my driveway...i dont have one...and two...I have NO TOOLS. So, in the spirit of the summer, Im willing to bring a couple of cases of beer, a few steaks, and some other BBQ stuff, if someone can host and help me install everything. My box is already made, I basically need to design and build an amp rack, and run wires. I have no sound deadening in my car as of yet. this is the list of equipment:

Zapco DC350.2 for tweets
Zapco DC750.2 for midbasses
Zapco C2K 6.0 for subs
Zapco CK16.2 components
DIYMA Reference 12's x 2
Audiocontrol DQL-8
Custom Fiberglass box for wheel well, 1.25 cft3 sealed each
Fabricated MDF baffles for tweets and Mids
Distro block from Streetwires
Wire by Knuconceptz
RCA's by Blue Jeans Cable
Cowon S9 for tunes

Vehicle is a 2008 Pontiac G8 GT

If you are willing to help, please contact me via PM or directly via my [email protected] Thanks


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

no one at all? wtf...Who turns down FREE BEER


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

If you want to make a trip to NJ I would help you, since I have 
1.) a garage 
2.) Lots of tools 

You must still bring beer though


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

MaXaZoR said:


> If you want to make a trip to NJ I would help you, since I have
> 1.) a garage
> 2.) Lots of tools
> 
> You must still bring beer though


Ahhh crap, you work for beer ? I have been overpaying you ! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Don, I forgot to mention that we'd be working in YOUR garage and using your tools.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Doh !!


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

lol ill make the trip, I dont mind. My goal is to really learn a lot about installing and fabrication techniques...I am out of school for the summer August 6th...is that cool for you?


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Finding free time for me is like finding a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow...On most weekends I got something to do or some place to go, but free weekends do sometimes randomly occur. My advice if your going to do sound deadening, get that out of the way, also run your power, speaker, and remote wires while you have everything stripped out of the car. Leave plenty of slack in the back for later. That will make things easier down the road when it comes to planning and installed. PM when your done and we can arrange to meet up.


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

well thats the thing, I cant get my car apart...no tools...and not sure what to get. My sub box is already built...so I just really need a false floor built for the amp rack. I dont work, so whenever is a good time for me.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

It's doesn't take much tools to take apart a car. A phillips head, flat head, and various sockets are all you really need.


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh, Ive never done it before, so I didnt know. Ill pick up a socket set tomorrow, I have the screw drivers. thanks for the info


----------

